# :(



## FortunateSon (Aug 25, 2007)

Well my mantis bit the dust a couple minutes ago, its always sad to see them go  Well atleast I still have another female, which I need to find a mate for


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 26, 2007)

what species?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 26, 2007)

Sad. That's the bad part about this hobby, watching them die.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2007)

aww bummer..  I hate when this happens


----------



## Asa (Aug 26, 2007)

You sound so hopeful OGIGA. :lol: 

Sorry to hear about that. WHat was the species?


----------



## TNeal (Aug 26, 2007)

I know how you feel. I just had a male Chinese Mantis die just about a week after a false mating. I know tghe males do not live long after mating but I didn't think it would be that quick.

Tom


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 26, 2007)

im not sure what the species is, and this is the only pic i have of it

http://www.repticzone.net/images/44472/Mantis.JPG


----------



## Joe (Aug 26, 2007)

thats a european mantis!  (mantis Religiosa)


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 26, 2007)

k because i wasnt really sure on the species. Joe what part of washington do you live in?


----------



## sk8erkho (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, sorry to hear about your loss as well. Like all have said, it's a bummer and helpless feeling. Though they are not quite along the same lines as, say, your pet cat where a vet can be called in assuming there are obvious warning signs. We mantid keepers are, alas, left only to do our best to provide the correct environment and food they need in order to survive. Other than that they are left to fate or the most disappointing of them all to me, the occasional bad molt. You all know the one where you know you did all you could and regardless... something, somewhere went wrong. Yesterday it was fine and healthy and just about to move on to it's next instar and today it's horribly deformed or the worst, dead and nothing you could have done to change it. Really the saddest thing about our hobby, but good luck in the future.


----------



## Precious (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry.  That's a drag.


----------

